# Game Thread, Bulls vs Nets, Jan 5. 2007, CSN., 6:30 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Following a disappointing defeat to one of the best teams in the NBA, the Chicago Bulls try to regroup and snap a long losing streak at New Jersey on Friday.
> 
> Chicago (19-13) lost 97-96 to Phoenix on Tuesday after Leandro Barbosa hit a 3-pointer with 1.5 seconds remaining in regulation to lift the Pacific Division-leading Suns. The Bulls led by as many as 16 points in the first half and were up 10 in the fourth quarter.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070105/CHINJN/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 13 (.594)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>New Jersey Nets </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 18 (.419)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Atlantic</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.467</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.454</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.455</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.449</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Carter, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>25.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Krstic, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jefferson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Kidd, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Moore, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>House, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Robinson, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nachbar, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wright, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Adams, H</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collins, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Robinson, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Boone, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilic, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Lawrence Frank</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Kidd to Provide Next Test



> Kidd isn’t nearly as prolific a scorer as Nash. But he ranks second in the league in assists at 9.2 per game (behind Nash’s 11.3). Kidd also leads the Nets in rebounds (8.2 per game) by a wide margin.
> 
> With center Nenad Krstic out for the year with a knee injury, Vince Carter is New Jersey’s No. 2 rebounder at 5.9.
> 
> “I’ve been on the sideline when he’s been part of a team I’ve been with and seen him totally take over many games for like a four- or five-minute stretch where he didn’t score a point but made every play in the whole game but score the points,” said Skiles, who coached Kidd in Phoenix from 1999-2001.


Skiles now lavishes his praise on Kidd




> The Bulls face another perennial All-Star whom Skiles coached when they travel to New Jersey, where they rarely play well or experience success.
> 
> Jason Kidd typically has a little to do with that.
> 
> ...


There's also a big there where it seems the Nets and Bulls talked about swapping Jefferson and Deng. Interesting.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Jason Collins has been ruled out for tonight's game because of a back injury.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bulls just need to contain Vince Carter, and I think they will be good to go. They don't have to worry about post defense as much as last game. 

Hopefully Gordon/Deng will continue to shoot well as well as defend the ball.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

This should be a easy win for bulls


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

damn lawrence frank reminds me about scott skiles! he looks and speaks almost the same.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Kidd even said "they have a great coach in Skiles."


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bernard robinsons voice sounds just like rodmans


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We better win. Hopefully Gordon finally gets 50 tonight.

If he has 27 points tonight, he's a legit 21 ppg scorer.

Thats the most important thing about tonight.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

the captain is back

side note: anyone seen that kirk star trek graphic they have at the united center, I thought it was pretty funny


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice start.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

haha redd just condenses his name to 'richardson'


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> We better win. Hopefully Gordon finally gets 50 tonight.
> 
> If he has 27 points tonight, he's a legit 21 ppg scorer.
> 
> *Thats the most important thing about tonight.*




:|


yeah. _way more_ important than getting a WIN.

Nets are RUSTY having been idle since Dec. 30th. bodes well for the BULL snapping their losing streak at Continental arena.

oh, and nice to see Kirk "It was Food Poisoning, honest" back in the lineup.

:bananallama:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> :|
> 
> 
> yeah. _way more_ important than getting a WIN.
> ...


The wins in the bag already.

Kirk should be benched for wearing that headband.

Bring on Gordon, and let the annihilation continue!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

18-0!!!!!!!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

the bulls belong in the west


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Any one have any idea what's the most points one team has scored before the other team scores?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

nice 16-0

h-rich and noch with the long range bombs


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez. What a start.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> :|
> 
> 
> yeah. _way more_ important than getting a WIN.
> ...


Still shooting like he has food poisoning still, though.

:biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Do you guys realize, that if we can keep it up, we can get rid of that least points scored in a game record tonight!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

just loving the game right now:yay:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh, and Ben Gordon has a higher field goal percentage than Kirk Hinrich now.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

t-rex getting early playing time.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

its ovaaa

benny g is in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Can Williams guard Gordon? Can Carter?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> its ovaaa
> 
> benny g is in.


Who's the "Ben" in "BenDengGo?" heck, who's the "Deng?"


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, bulls letting nets catch up... They better get Gordon going.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyrus didn't block that shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Keep shooting PJ. ideal way to stop the Nets' run.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

P.J. Brown is quite sucky.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls quintuple team Carter. Sefalosha comes into the game and travels right away (they didn't call it, though). Then fouls Jefferson.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice foul, PJ.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

that was a sick dunk by jefferson.
bulls with stupid to and fouls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

There's the big fella!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Boone gets position on PJ, bucket And One


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls turned a shutout and 18 point lead into 8.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni better be hurting. There's no excuse he's not in the game. Where's Deng?


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

terrible defense to close the quarter. Bulls better figure it out quick.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did Kirk really think he was going to block Boone's layup?

Gordon with a difficult bucket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng in for Thabo. slight upgrade.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Several poor passes by Kirk so far.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Nocioni better be hurting. There's no excuse he's not in the game. Where's Deng?



Bulls announcers were attributing it to the 2 fouls he picked up, not injury.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls are playing poor defense. Get some shots for Gordon!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kirk with 4to and 3pf


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk's now leading Ben in the FG% battle by the slimmest of margins.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL bulls just gave up the lead...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben's now up by the slimmest of margins! This is more exciting than the actual game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the fouls called are just stupid


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

all the bulls fan's say thank you to the ref's for getting the net's back into the game.

Thank's Refs.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

wow 27-7 Free throw attempts

Gordon is still on fire, but man the defense is poor. But they are calling everything for the nets!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Refs!

27 free attempts to our 7, that is major BS!!!!


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

ballerkingn said:


> all the bulls fan's say thank you to the ref's for getting the net's back into the game.
> 
> Thank's Refs.



LOL. Count the number of hard drives to the basket by each team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Does this team, with Kirk, beat Phoenix? Come as close?

This is... underwhelming.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

No, the Bulls are actually fouling them. They just aren't getting any love back at their end, but its hard to expect any love since nobody is penetrating. Gordon, Deng, and Nocioni (well he's in foul trouble) should be attacking the basket. I know BG did once and there wasnt a call, but you cant give up. Sitting around and shooting J's is what the Nets want the Bulls to do, so they can get out and run the break.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Trade:

Ben Wallace
Viktar Khryapa

Wizards Trade:

Etan Thomas
Brendan Haywood
Michael Ruffin
Antonio Daniels


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks like we passed way too much on offense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles has played 12 players.

6 players (Brown, Sweetney, Thabo, Thomas, and Griffin) have combined for 2-8 shooting in 28 combined minutes. That's terrible contribution.

Duhon is leading the team in minutes played. he's 0-7 and 0-5 from 3pt. D'oh!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Skiles has played 12 players.
> 
> 6 players (Brown, Sweetney, Thabo, Thomas, and Griffin) have combined for 2-8 shooting in 28 combined minutes. That's terrible contribution.
> 
> Duhon is leading the team in minutes played. he's 0-7 and 0-5 from 3pt. D'oh!


way too many subs. Why not keep the team that we had in the 18-0 run?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bball_1523 said:


> way too many subs. Why not keep the team that we had in the 18-0 run?


If you count Duhon, it's 2-15 shooting for fully 1/2 the team's minutes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Watching Duhon shoot these last couple games is painful.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich totally undercut Mikki Moore. He had a perfectly valid gripe.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Legitimate gripe but Mikki Moore is close to being tossed.

If we were Nets fans we would be calling for Hinrich's head.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Legitimate gripe but Mikki Moore is close to being tossed.
> 
> If we were Nets fans we would be calling for Hinrich's head.


Our guys are angels. No dirty plays. Ever.

:biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Watching Duhon shoot these last couple games is painful.




makes me want to stick a sharp object in my eye.


:bananallama:


another "dirty play" by the kirkinator. heh heh heh.


OT: have the net feed tonight (local) and i just love the little lady sitting behind the nets bench with her perfect updo and pearls. cause you know, that's exactly what i wear when i go to games too. so fabulous.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're in deep doo doo if Nocioni can't stay in the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

God Y can't our backcourt shoot the ****ing ball :banghead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> makes me want to stick a sharp object in my eye.
> 
> 
> :bananallama:
> ...


I've seen you.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

kirk w/ 2 pull up jumpers on 2 fast breaks. and people wonder why we're not getting to the ft line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich with 4 now. Could have been 5. we're lucky, Mikki Moore isn't


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Vince took that shot from Duhon territory.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This is truning into a hell of a game. I hope we're going to be able to repond in the fourth.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Vince took that shot from Duhon territory.



:lol:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our starting guards are now 2-15.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It amazes me how dumb this team plays on the road.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's got 2 quick assists since taking over at point.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon's got 2 quick assists since taking over at point.



With Hinrich in foul trouble and Duhon playing like doo doo, this is a perfect opportunity to get Gordon some extended burn at the PG spot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Another C having a career night against us. Josh Boone.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> With Hinrich in foul trouble and Duhon playing like doo doo, this is a perfect opportunity to get Gordon some extended burn at the PG spot.


I absolutely like what I'm seeing.

Though it's hard to gauge when he's trying to feed guys like Wallace, Allen, and Griffin.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> OT: have the net feed tonight (local) and i just love the little lady sitting behind the nets bench with her perfect updo and pearls. cause you know, that's exactly what i wear when i go to games too. so fabulous.


We're getting the Nets feed on the pass as well. I really like these announcers -- they call a nice, relatively even game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Probably the most pathetically officiated game against the Bulls this season.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I absolutely like what I'm seeing.
> 
> Though it's hard to gauge when he's trying to feed guys like Wallace, Allen, and Griffin.



Hell, compared to a lot of the Bulls tonight, Wallace has looked like a pretty good offensive option.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's got 3 assists now.

And he's taken his first couple of shots in the half.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL bulls interior defense is supposed to be good with Wallace, but what is going on?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK

Rate Malik Allen on a scale of 1-10

I give him a 3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ever notice Gordon doesn't dribble the ball upcourt as much as the bulls' other guards? He passes to half court a lot.

(And I like it)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> OK
> 
> Rate Malik Allen on a scale of 1-10
> 
> I give him a 3



Then what's PJ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Then what's PJ?


2 out of 10


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 2 out of 10



Sounds about right.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

lol. no comments on gordan's pass to vince carter.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

It's kinda weird how Gordon is deferring to Griffin (who's playing well).


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Ever notice Gordon doesn't dribble the ball upcourt as much as the bulls' other guards? He passes to half court a lot.
> 
> (And I like it)


Duhon does it well too. I also like it. Gets the team into the offense so much quicker.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> Then what's PJ?


1 out of 10. 

Allen has a jumpshot, PJ's jumpshot makes everybody on the team run away


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Gordon's got 3 assists now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

You can't stop Nochbar. You can only hope to contain him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

On that last set, Gordon dribbled up court, but once in the front court, didn't dribble it at all, even though he had 3 touches.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. nice finish by deng!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Griffin's a 4
Nocioni's a 7
Gordon and Deng are 8 or 9
Hinrich's a 6
Wallace is an 8 (used to be a 10)
Sweetney's a 3, maybe 4
Duhon's a 4


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ben Wallace playing a great game tonight. Not the type of box score that makes you go wow, but just really nice basketball. 

3 a, b, 2 s, 9 r, and 6 p on good shooting.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Griffin is handling the ball a lot. Too much


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow that call on Griffin was atrocious.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Eh, Carter flopped.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ever notice how King has a tendancy to say the Bulls "have numbers" any time they are on the break, even if they dont?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

All-star move by Deng!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're going to win if Deng touches the ball on every series.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great looking take by Deng, 6 point game now with 7 minutes to go.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Awesome move by Deng.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ever notice how King has a tendancy to say the Bulls "have numbers" any time they are on the break, even if they dont?


Haha, yea I was just thinking that on that break.
3-3 is not numbers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice flop by Kidd.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Boy this game started out ugly.

Gordon's really running the show for us in the second half and doing probably the best job I've seen. Also keep in mind he's playing against Jason Kidd. And I'd imagine Marcus Williams is offering tips.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng defended by Mikki Moore is a rather good matchup for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good to see wallace getting to the line. NOT!

Nocioni with 5 fouls. Not good.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

New Jersey has 14 offensive boards to our 7.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Johnny Red says Skiles looks like Tom Cruise and is one of the more handsome coaches in the league.

Wow.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon tonight has had somewhat of an average game by his standards.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Johnny Red says Skiles looks like Tom Cruise and is one of the more handsome coaches in the league.
> 
> Wow.


Is that a statement on Redd's eyesight, the bad looks of most coaches, or something else entirely?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Griffin's a 4
> Nocioni's a 7
> Gordon and Deng are 8 or 9
> Hinrich's a 6
> ...


I always look at it in terms of what minutes they would get on a championship team. (If you could just magically plug players in the games in your team) For instance, can anyone see Sweetney playing 36 minutes a game for a championship team, ummm NO!


To me
Deng = 34-36 at SF
Gordon = 34-36 at G (don't care if he starts or not)
Wallace = 34-36 at PF

Noc = 24 minutes at backup PF/SF
Kirk = 30 at backup PG/SG
Duhon = spare minutes for foul trouble, Great fourth guard

So pretty much we have the 48 minutes at centre (48 minutes for a big power player) to fill and 30 minute in our back court.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

this is too close for my liking


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> I always look at it in terms of what minutes they would get on a championship team. (If you could just magically plug players in the games in your team) For instance, can anyone see Sweetney playing 36 minutes a game for a championship team, ummm NO!
> 
> 
> To me
> ...


I look at it as who are the best 5 players and how much are they on the court together. Ideal would be 48 minutes each


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Nets obviously have instructions to foul Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yay Kirk!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK with a rare BIG shot! That was huge.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

On that note, with Ben's strength and springs, why the hell does he always go so soft to the hoop? He'd convert more if he skipped the high school camp layups and just tried to stuff it every time he left the ground.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> On that note, with Ben's strength and springs, why the hell does he always go so soft to the hoop? He'd convert more if he skipped the high school camp layups and just tried to stuff it every time he left the ground.


Looking not to get fouled?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's uncanny how skillful Wallace is at getting to the line in the clutch.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy freaking ****.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Johnny Red says Skiles looks like Tom Cruise and is one of the more handsome coaches in the league.
> 
> Wow.




red kerr is a scientologist? :smilewink


nets announcers calling that 3 by kirk the "hinrich maneuver"

oh. so. original.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's also uncanny how the bulls run the offense through Wallaceat this point in the game.

Kirk, you gotta make those!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Looking not to get fouled?


Maybe... it seems like an engrained fear at this point if that's it.

Maybe someone should point out that he's getting purposefully fouled either way, so he might as well go hard and make the other guy feel it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

As bad as Gordons been at guarding Kidd, I want him back in the game.

Edit: and on cue, there he is.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL nice job bulls, just can't hang on can you?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

He hasn't had a good game tonight at all.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

what a horrible play call by skiles

(ben is really great at shooting quick jumpers off screens.)


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

****ing Gordon.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

we're ****ed


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk just threw it away.
Gordon triple, double teamed, no help.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> As bad as Gordons been at guarding Kidd, I want him back in the game.


Kidd's eaten his lunch this qurarter. When the going gets tough, the tough get going, and Jason Kidd is tough.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

11-22 from the line tonight :sigh:


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Kirk just threw it away.
> Gordon triple, double teamed, no help.


that was on ben


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

damn. deng. ya gotta make those.



crap.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

lol, can the bulls ever win close games? Deng just missed two free throws..wow


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Missing a pair of FTs? That's gonna hurt..


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

anther game we give up on FT's,and again no f ing luck in crunch time.Is every team going to hit a big shot against us in the final min's.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng is not so clutch.

Kirk is the only current Bull that Bill Cartwright coaches.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kidd with the miracle shot!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Ridiculous shot.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

this one will be up there for most embarrassing of the season


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

That's some bull ****.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kidd doesn't even look, throws it blindly over his head, makes the layup. Turns to skiles, says "neener, neener, neener."


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

the bulls are cursed


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

At least Kidd didn't get his stupid triple double on us.. That's really not taking the sting from this one away though.. not even close.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha wow.
That was quite the shot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eymang said:


> that was on ben



thank you.

kidd steals it from gordon, but it's kirk's fault.

yeah. that's how it works.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck! Bulls suck!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

****! Even though he's a fellow father of a kid with a good sized head, I don't like Jason Kidd.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why do we suck on the road so much?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> thank you.
> 
> kidd steals it from gordon, but it's kirk's fault.
> 
> yeah. that's how it works.


It was a too soft pass, and it never even made it to gordon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich comes back, Gordon has his worst game in awhile, and Bulls lose! 

HINRICH! HINRICH!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

J.Kidd does it to us again,and we lose anther game to the net's that we should have won,and gave anther win away to a team we should have beat. This is really getting old,and annoying.I give my hat off more to kidd then barbosa,but skiles deserve's all the creidt for this 1,because he still can't figure out how to beat a zone and that's what got the net's back into the game.Every team does it to us and skiles has yet to put his player's in a right postion to succeed,skiles got out coached today sorry.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

dang, how are the bulls going to rebound against a tougher pistons team tomorrow?


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

not dead yet


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It was a too soft pass, and it never even made it to gordon.



I think everyone sees what they want to see. For me, it's a pretty close call either way.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Who takes this? I am scared from what I've seen of little Ben this quarter


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

how did kidd even make that?

wow.

man. the bull SUCK on the road. really, really pathetic.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

haha **** you carter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VC goes Deng on the line. WOW


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Is Yahoo score tracker slow? I'm seeing us down by three with the ball.. 11 seconds left?


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

can't watch the game but it looks like to me that Ben Gordon was not nearly aggressive enough (0 FTA's) or they just double and tripled his *** all night. Either way not the type of game we need from him.

I wanna see him in the starting lineup again this season to see how he reacts


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

we don't really deserve to win this game though. if skiles is smart he'll draw up an iso for Gordon.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

should've just gone for the 3, skiles always goes for the 2, not enough time for that


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

it just gets worse and worse......wallace offensive goaltending

EDIT: I take that back...the refs killed us


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Utterly robbed on that call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OMG

They give Hinrich the layup, when we needed a 3. He missed the layup and Wallace called for the goaltend.

Even the Nets announcers say it was out of the cylender. Bad call.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Haha.. oh man. The boards are gonna be active tonight..


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

These ref's are terrible,that was easy a foul A,and B that was a miss,and C no ref's even make call's like that in crunch time,and D i rather have tired for the 3.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I think everyone sees what they want to see. For me, it's a pretty close call either way.


I think it was a bad pass by Kirk and a bad handle by Ben.

Taking away the basket from Big Ben was by far the ****tiest call in several games. Even the Nets announcers said it was off the cylinder.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

What the hell was that call?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hmm..
Bad call on both parts, for the Bulls and the refs.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

This game was ours. Another heartbreaking loss.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

How do the refs just take away a game like that?

Completely ruin was turning out to be a very good game!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bad play call, bad ref call. ugh. 

gordon didn't get a call in the first quarter and was passive all night. 

that play by Kidd was amazing. even at 34 he can still stick it to Skiles.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know how this feels. Refs did that to Nets against the Pistons. Its sad but officiating was very questionable tonight


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I concur with all of the above except the three.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fitting end to the most horrifically officiated game of the season. WOW, just WOW. I could tell right from the beginning the refs won't let NJ lose.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

18 point lead.

The refs weren't that relevent.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Bad Call or no bad call why the hell did he not take a three??


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 18 point lead.
> 
> The refs weren't that relevent.


They were in the last ten seconds! How do you do that? How do you make that call?


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think the bulls just blew this one...whether the refs called it wrong or not. You can't just give up an 18 pt lead that quickly.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mgolding said:


> Bad Call or no bad call why the hell did he not take a three??


Because it's brilliant strategy to turn a 1 posession game into a 2 posession one for some reason.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

but before i leave i want to get a few thing's off my chest.

The ref's screwed us all night period,i don't care what anyone say's they did.

Skiles got out coach tonight,and i'm very upset he's yet to figure out how to beat a zone by now.

If ben doesn't score for us in the final min's we're going to lose.

Deng still is too scared in big game's and that might not make him an all star this year.

Last, we should have won this game period,no excuess.

And ya'll have a good night i was afriad that phx game might carry over tonight,but not like this,we should have 2 more W's instead of L's the last 2 game's.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> They were in the last ten seconds! How do you do that? How do you make that call?


The refs didn't make us take a 2 when we needed 3 points.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 18 point lead.
> 
> The refs weren't that relevent.



You have a point that the Bulls shouldn't have relinquished the lead. However, they did, and the refs did end up being quite relevant. Plenty of blame to go around, some of the officials, more on the Bulls.


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

The Nets aren't a good team. The Bulls have to make adjustments faster. That comeback from 18 down sealed it, and it all started with them playing ZONE. They simply forced the Bulls to hoist jumpers after wasting the entire clock, and when they missed they rammed it back down our throats. 

The FT differential is ridiculous. Part of it has to do with the Bulls not getting calls. part of it has to do with making an effort to get FTs. 

Deng's two FT misses were critical. Wallace obviously cant be counted to make any FTs. My question is why would he even attempt to attack the basket and try to get to the line when he cant even make FTs? Just baffling.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> How do the refs just take away a game like that?
> 
> Completely ruin was turning out to be a very good game!


The Bulls got hosed on that call, but the Bulls deserved that. I don't really care what the **** happens, if you lose a game where you led 18-0, its on you.

Such a disappointing loss on a number of levels. I'm tired of seeing the Bulls have extended stretches where they get totally careless with the ball, especially Hinrich, Duhon, and Gordon. Gordon also got totally owned down the stretch by Kidd. 

The Bulls also better figure out this road problem in a hurry.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 18 point lead.
> 
> The refs weren't that relevent.


A 44-24 advantage on FTA would like to disagree with you. So would the Bulls' 2nd to last offensive possession which probably featured the most pathetic piece of officiating in the NBA this season.

The Bulls got screwed.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

this wasn't about the refs. little ben and skiles blew this one at the end, also a collective effort throughout by the rest


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Because it's brilliant strategy to turn a 1 posession game into a 2 posession one for some reason.


Especially when there are only 11 seconds left and the Bulls have already shown in previous games that they can't get a shot off quickly in endgame situations. Brilliant call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> A 44-24 advantage on FTA would like to disagree with you. So would the Bulls' 2nd to last offensive possession which probably featured the most pathetic piece of officiating in the NBA this season.
> 
> The Bulls got screwed.


Like I said, the refs didn't make us take a 2 point shot when we needed 3 points. AND had no timeouts, either.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

H.O.V.A. said:


> The Nets aren't a good team. The Bulls have to make adjustments faster. That comeback from 18 down sealed it, and it all started with them playing ZONE. They simply forced the Bulls to hoist jumpers after wasting the entire clock, and when they missed they rammed it back down our throats.
> 
> The FT differential is ridiculous. Part of it has to do with the Bulls not getting calls. part of it has to do with making an effort to get FTs.
> 
> Deng's two FT misses were critical. Wallace obviously cant be counted to make any FTs. My question is why would he even attempt to attack the basket and try to get to the line when he cant even make FTs? Just baffling.


and then wallace complains to the refs for a call LOL


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The refs didn't make us take a 2 when we needed 3 points.


Yes, they didn't but by sending New Jersey to the line 43 times tonight, they put us in that position.

When the refs start calling every little foul on us, it slows the game down. Our guys become timid, afraid of getting the whistle blown for bumping into a guy.

When our guys drive it to the hole and nothing gets called, they start to become hesitant of taken it to the basket. In turn, creating less chances of scoring from the free throw line.

Reminds me too much of last season. What was a foul on us, was not a foul on New Jersey.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, and the Bulls got owned on the boards again. When the opposing team really gets after it on the boards, the Bulls invariably seem to have this happen. This was especially dissapointing with the Nets lack of a frontcourt.

edit- Apologies to Duhon for including him in the turnover rant. Otherwise everything stands.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

DaBullz said:
 

> Like I said, the refs didn't make us take a 2 point shot when we needed 3 points. AND had no timeouts, either.


yeah but A--kirk got fouled and they didn't call it and B--NJ let him take the two. There were still 7 seconds on the clock, which would have been enough time for us to foul, hope that NJ miss one of two (or both), and even if they didn't, throw a long pass the length of the floor and still have about 5 seconds to set up for the 3 or the two if they missed both.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Stupid decision to go for the 2. Kidd saw Hinrich driving and left him to cover the perimeter. Can't expect to win/tie with 1 down and 6.6 to go.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Yes, they didn't but by sending New Jersey to the line 43 times tonight, they put us in that position.
> 
> When the refs start calling every little foul on us, it slows the game down. Our guys become timid, afraid of getting the whistle blown for bumping into a guy.
> 
> ...


I agree with this assessment.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Like I said, the refs didn't make us take a 2 point shot when we needed 3 points. AND had no timeouts, either.



Interestingly, in the postgame Skiles says he only draws up the play to take a 3 in that situation if there's under five seconds. The play was designed for Kirk to take it to the hole and Skiles wanted to foul once more.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Yes, they didn't but by sending New Jersey to the line 43 times tonight, they put us in that position.
> 
> When the refs start calling every little foul on us, it slows the game down. Our guys become timid, afraid of getting the whistle blown for bumping into a guy.
> 
> ...


Mikki Moore fouled out. Their best player got stuck with 5 fouls early on.

They didn't call Hinrich for undercutting Moore, or he'd have fouled out way earlier.

They also outrebounded us 51-41.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

If you look at the stats, we outplayed them at every stat besides free throws and rebounds.

We shot a better percentage, with more shots.

We had more assists.

We had more blocks. 

Must I go on, we outplayed them on the court tonight. 

They win by 5 and they hit 18 more free throws. You tell me the main factor in the game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The Spurs are down 3 against the Mavs with 12 seconds left. What will Popovich do, I wonder???


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Interestingly, in the postgame Skiles says he only draws up the play to take a 3 in that situation if there's under five seconds. The play was designed for Kirk to take it to the hole and Skiles wanted to foul once more.


There were 6 seconds left when Wallace was called for the goaltend. 1 goes off the clock, then foul. 

Then you have 5 seconds to get the ball all the way up court and get a shot off. Either way you're giving the nets 2 FT.

Makes no sense to not draw up the 3pt play right there.

And if they don't call the goaltend or call the foul and Hinrich makes it, we're still in the same hosed position


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> The Spurs are down 3 against the Mavs with 12 seconds left. What will Popovich do, I wonder???


They went for 3. It was a beautiful play but didn't go in.

Jon Barry just said, "Jeff Van Gundy always advocated going for 3 in this situation because going for 2 is too unlikely. You have to:

1. Make the first free throw
2. Miss the second
3. Rebound the second
4. Make another

That's 4 things."


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> The Spurs are down 3 against the Mavs with 12 seconds left. What will Popovich do, I wonder???


who cares about spurs they also suck down the stretch lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> The Spurs are down 3 against the Mavs with 12 seconds left. What will Popovich do, I wonder???


Well, what did he do?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> If you look at the stats, we outplayed them at every stat besides free throws and rebounds.
> 
> We shot a better percentage, with more shots.
> 
> ...


Kidd was the difference. He made big plays all night even when he wasn't shooting the balls well. The Bulls had nobody that matched his intensity, especially late in the game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> There were 6 seconds left when Wallace was called for the goaltend. 1 goes off the clock, then foul.
> 
> Then you have 5 seconds to get the ball all the way up court and get a shot off. Either way you're giving the nets 2 FT.
> 
> ...



If you watch the replay, Big Ben tipped it with 7 left. If Hinrich makes the shot, there's 8 or 9 left. Tick off a couple seconds for the foul and there's still time.


Don't get me wrong, I'd vastly prefer going for 3, especially considering Kirk seemed like he would be able to get off a pretty good shot there. I do understand what Skiles drew up, though.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

bball_1523 said:


> who cares about spurs they also suck down the stretch lol


The Spurs were in the EXACT same situation as the Bulls. 12 seconds left. Down by 3. I like Popovich's play call better than Skiles'. Popovich also happens to have 2 rings.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Well, what did he do?



Watched Bowen blow it?

J/K


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

Aurelino said:


> Kidd was the difference. He made big plays all night even when he wasn't shooting the balls well. The Bulls had nobody that matched his intensity, especially late in the game.


plus kidd was busting gordon down low. I wonder why Skiles didn't take Gordon out earlier, Gordon was struggling as it was and he left him in there letting Kidd get almost whatever he wants.

I still can't believe bulls go up 18-0 and blow it. This is worse than the suns game.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

At first, I thought the refs made a bad call at the end, but take another look. When Ben first tips the ball, its not on the cylinder, but he hits it a second time. The second time it is on the cylinder.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Jason Kidd is the best


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

First of all, that offensive goaltending was dumb. Please, NBA, don't ever assign a blind ref to officiate a game. Kirk was fouled too. So we got f'ed up twice in that single play. It's either Kirk to the line or Ben got his tip in.

Two, if we didn't have brainfarts late in the game we would win this game.

Three, there is one thing that I don't like about our team. We have too many passive guys on this team, "choir boys", "yes man", whatever. When I look at the Nets' players, they played us really tough, especially at the end of the game. They were really hounding down our players. We looked scared, Especially Gordon. JKidd did a superb job on Gordon. He got into Gordon's head. Gordon made some bad decisions towards the end of game; jumpers that was too quick and that steal by Jason Kidd. Man, we need a guy with some fire out there. Only Big Ben looked pissed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> If you watch the replay, Big Ben tipped it with 7 left. If Hinrich makes the shot, there's 8 or 9 left. Tick off a couple seconds for the foul and there's still time.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd vastly prefer going for 3, especially considering Kirk seemed like he would be able to get off a pretty good shot there. I do understand what Skiles drew up, though.


I saw 6 on the clock.

And ESPN agrees 
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:06</td><td valign="top">Ben Wallace offensive goaltending</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">86-89</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> First of all, that offensive goaltending was dumb. Please, NBA, don't ever assign a blind ref to officiate a game. Kirk was fouled too. So we got f'ed up twice in that single play. It's either Kirk to the line or Ben got his tip in.
> 
> Two, if we didn't have brainfarts late in the game we would win this game.
> 
> Three, there is one thing that I don't like about our team. We have too many passive guys on this team, "choir boys", "yes man", whatever. When I look at the Nets' players, they played us really tough, especially at the end of the game. They were really hounding down our players. We looked scared, Especially Gordon. JKidd did a superb job on Gordon. He got into Gordon's head. Gordon made some bad decisions towards the end of game; jumpers that was too quick and that steal by Jason Kidd. Man, we need a guy with some fire out there. Only Big Ben looked pissed.


I don't think we can expect Kirk to get that call when he never gets that call, especially at the end of the game. So... yeah. What a horrible play.

Ultimately, I still blame the officials for the loss.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I saw 6 on the clock.
> 
> And ESPN agrees
> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:06</td><td valign="top">Ben Wallace offensive goaltending</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">86-89</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>


6.6, depends on if you like to round up or down


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> I don't think we can expect Kirk to get that call when he never gets that call, especially at the end of the game. So... yeah. What a horrible play.
> 
> Ultimately, I still blame the officials for the loss.


The chance of the bulls hitting a game winning three with 6 seconds on the clock, STARTING FROM UNDER THEIR BASKET, are pretty close to 0. Deng would have still been given the rock, and would have still put up an "air ball"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our starting guards shot 3-18

They shoot a sucky 7-18 and we win.

The refs did a good job of keeping those guys from hitting shots.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

It was 5 on 8 tonight guys. The Bulls got 14 more fouls and the Nets got 20 more foul shots. Not to mention numerous home team calls against the Bulls -- 3 seconds, goal tending, no calls on Nets fouls, etc.

No point in analyzing a game that was fixed this obviously. All in all, it was a disgusting display of NBA home-team cheating by a referee crew. Games like this make me question the wisdom of following the game at all.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The play worked. Ben was left free under the basket. Bulls would have pulled within one with time left for one last play. 

Hinrich didn't deserve to get the foul call that close to the end of a game, but Wallace got jobbed.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Gordon looked so dead out there tonight he wasn't agressive at all he didn't even drive to the basket as he usually does, he didn't use screens to get jumpers like he usually does, and to make things worse Kidd shut him down at the end of the game. Kirk played decent from coming back from his injury but he bricked a bunch of shots and turned the ball over a couple times and stayed in foul trouble. Nocioni was playing great but stayed in foul trouble. It's clear to see Wallace needs help at the post and his free throws are killing us in every game. Deng had a good game. Bulls played sloppy and the ball movement wasn't great.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bre9 said:


> Gordon looked so dead out there tonight he wasn't agressive at all he didn't even drive to the basket as he usually does, he didn't use screens to get jumpers like he usually does, and to make things worse Kidd shut him down at the end of the game. Kirk played decent from coming back from his injury but he bricked a bunch of shots and turned the ball over a couple times and stayed in foul trouble. Nocioni was playing great but stayed in foul trouble. It's clear to see Wallace needs help at the post and his free throws are killing us in every game. Deng had a good game. Bulls played sloppy and the ball movement wasn't great.


Pretty much what I saw.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Pretty much what I saw.


Glad to see somebody else saw what i saw


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Gordon looked so dead out there tonight he wasn't agressive at all he didn't even drive to the basket as he usually does, he didn't use screens to get jumpers like he usually does, and to make things worse Kidd shut him down at the end of the game. Kirk played decent from coming back from his injury but he bricked a bunch of shots and turned the ball over a couple times and stayed in foul trouble. Nocioni was playing great but stayed in foul trouble. It's clear to see Wallace needs help at the post and his free throws are killing us in every game. Deng had a good game. Bulls played sloppy and the ball movement wasn't great.


I was a bit surprised to see Gordon not using screens set for him down the stretch. I think the zone look by the Nets also had something to do with BG being thrown off rhythm (he had 11 in the first half I think).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aurelino said:


> I was a bit surprised to see Gordon not using screens set for him down the stretch. I think the zone look by the Nets also had something to do with BG being thrown off rhythm (he had 11 in the first half I think).


I think he was double and triple teamed a LOT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AgZ1R_M2P0rapkqVCJaDmuZ40bYF?gid=2007010517

The Bulls last won at the Meadowlands on April 17, 2001.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Refs did screw us tonight, but we gotta face FACTS: Bulls simply aren't that good. 90% of our victories this season have come against below .500 teams at the UC. When it's been time to make a statement at home against a good/great team and show any comptency on the road, we've FAILED miserably. Our road play is especially troubling. This team still struggles to put together 2 good qtrs in a row and in general plays DUMB basketball. It seems like we've still learned next to nothing from our DISASTEROUS road play against the Wizards(0-3) and Heat(0-3) the last 2 postseasons. And unless we show dramatic improvement the rest of the season on the road, I got no confidence in the Bulls' ability to win a playoff series.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Refs did screw us tonight, but we gotta face FACTS: Bulls simply aren't that good. 90% of our victories this season have come against below .500 teams at the UC. When it's been time to make a statement at home against a good/great team and show any comptency on the road, we've FAILED miserably. Our road play is especially troubling. This team still struggles to put together 2 good qtrs in a row and in general plays DUMB basketball. It seems like we've still learned next to nothing from our DISASTEROUS road play against the Wizards(0-3) and Heat(0-3) the last 2 postseasons. And unless we show dramatic improvement the rest of the season on the road, I got no confidence in the Bulls' ability to win a playoff series.


I think you have a good point. That december was full of easy teams. January is full of tough teams. We'll see the real bulls this month.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Refs did screw us tonight, but we gotta face FACTS: Bulls simply aren't that good. 90% of our victories this season have come against below .500 teams at the UC. When it's been time to make a statement at home against a good/great team and show any comptency on the road, we've FAILED miserably. Our road play is especially troubling. This team still struggles to put together 2 good qtrs in a row and in general plays DUMB basketball. It seems like we've still learned next to nothing from our DISASTEROUS road play against the Wizards(0-3) and Heat(0-3) the last 2 postseasons. And unless we show dramatic improvement the rest of the season on the road, I got no confidence in the Bulls' ability to win a playoff series.


I'm willing to chalk it up as one poor game. Gordon lost confidence early. Fouls trouble really, really hurt us in the 2nd quarter when he had to put Sweetney, Griffin, Allen, and whomever on the court simultaneously. Duhon doesn't usually shoot that bad. And the officials, obviously. 

We just barely lost to one of the league's best teams a few days ago and I think we'll beat Detroit tomorrow night.

Finally, I probably sound crazy, but I think Kirk has a responsibility to force feed the ball to Gordon and get him involved when Gordon is out of the flow. A 2-man offense with Nocioni isn't going to win games. Sometimes you have to force Gordon to take over... Jim Calhoun would yell at him at UConn and force him to take control. The same thing needs to happen here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

we did shoot 24 FTs, our average for the season is like 26. We made just 13 of them. Ouch.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't get the typical fans. When a team gets to the line more than another team its not because the refs put them there. Its because they didn't settle for the jumpshot and were a bit more aggressive than the other team. 
1) The bulls choked. Luol Deng choked. The Ben Wallace call was bad, but the nets would have sealed the game anyway. 
2) Give the nets credit for fighting back, a month ago if they were down 18-0 they would have gotten blown out.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

arhie said:


> Give the nets credit for fighting back, a month ago if they were down 18-0 they would have gotten blown out.


I give credit to the referees, who as a group dragged the pathetic Nets back into contention in the game by calling a blizzard of touch and phantom fouls and turnovers on the Bulls, starting in the first quarter, even when the Bulls were still on their 18-0 run. They made it clear that they were going to make this a competitive game even if they had to foul out the entire Bulls team. The assault continued until the Nets finally tied the game and went ahead.

Sometimes a coach should call out the refs even if he gets fined. I blame Skiles for being a *****. He should have complained until he was thrown out of the game. In any case he should have complained after the game.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Refs really sucked, especially on the Wallace tip-in.

Looked like everyone playing point guard besides Kirk who was passing for the enjoyment of passing. Which works if you're shooting lights out.

Ben wasn't driving in, as a point guard all he was doing was passing to start the offense. And when he wasn't doing that, he was shooting from long-range.

Kirk did OK, but he's no go-to-guy at all. Play him at shooting guard. If he's a true leader he can "run" the team from there and doesn't need the title and function of "point guard". The team will inevitably cough up a lead if he initiates the offense and barely gets anyone besides Noc (unless he's shooting well enough) and Ben Wallace involved.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> The Bull will never win another game.


Right. But will the refs ever call another foul in our favor?


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am still in disbelief that the bulls lost the last two games. I just don't understand lol.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Sometimes a coach should call out the refs even if he gets fined. I blame Skiles for being a *****. He should have complained until he was thrown out of the game. In any case he should have complained after the game.


so instead of him being viewed as woman's genitalia (by not protesting more vehmently), in the fans view, *without* accomplishing anything, he should ***** like a woman's genitalia, therefore earning fan's respect.

hmmmm........

makes more sense to blame the terrible night at the line, and the stupid turnovers.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Sometimes a coach should call out the refs even if he gets fined. I blame Skiles for being a *****. He should have complained until he was thrown out of the game. In any case he should have complained after the game.


Complained about what? the turnover that led to an uncontested layup or the two crucial FT missed that would have cut the lead to 1 with plenty of time left on the clock? That's a 4 point swing right there.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Complained about what? the turnover that led to an uncontested layup or the two crucial FT missed that would have cut the lead to 1 with plenty of time left on the clock? That's a 4 point swing right there.


If Skiles was sufficiently somnolent during the game to reach the same conclusion you have that the game was being fairly called, then his lack of complaint would be understandable. 

If, on the other hand, he had his eyes open when the refs donned Nets Jerseys near the end of the 1st quarter, he should have made some attempt to show he cared. 

Instead he stood quietly by while his starters piled up ticky-tac and phantom fouls, and his team was being mugged without consequence on the offensive end of the floor. His comment after the game was that Geez, the Bulls made too many fouls... 

My guess is that Skiles was awake and cognizant of the official bias, but he was not willing to complain about it. A fear of official reprimand and fines is not the mark of a coach who can provide leadership for this team in the playoffs.


----------

